# Picking a new puppy



## Jamie123321

Never been on here in a while but was on a reset while at work and was wondering how to you guys pick new editions to your family? I normally pick the one that "speaks" to me.lol. But I know for alotta you guys get goes deeper than that. I never owned a real apbt yet but will in the near future when I get back home from otr

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

There is another thread in here somewhere about picking a puppy. There were some great responses to that thread.

I picked Jones (hes a duo) because he was the most mellow of the littler, and didn't fuss when I picked him up and looked him over. He was also not a noisey pup.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie123321

Searched for and topics about it but couldn't find any
Just wanted to hear the different opinions on the subject

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Katey I think it's in VIP. 

I picked Cain because he was most independent from his litter. His litter mates were all chasing momma dog around and didn't want to leave her. Cain did his own thing and wandered over. I picked him up and he was just a happy little pup wagging his tail and giving kisses. Sat him down and he say quietly right in front of me the rest of the time we were there. When it came down to it I said he's the one. And I'm so glad I picked him. He's a total mommas boy from day 1 lol.


----------



## Katey

Cain's Mom said:


> Katey I think it's in VIP.
> 
> I picked Cain because he was most independent from his litter. His litter mates were all chasing momma dog around and didn't want to leave her. Cain did his own thing and wandered over. I picked him up and he was just a happy little pup wagging his tail and giving kisses. Sat him down and he say quietly right in front of me the rest of the time we were there. When it came down to it I said he's the one. And I'm so glad I picked him. He's a total mommas boy from day 1 lol.


I thought it might have been there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

